# howdy all in here :)



## Minster (Dec 26, 2009)

well i know im male and dont feel really right posting in here, but i found out yesterday (after family emergency) that my future wife is pregnant with our third child. i cant wait!!! she is about 5 weeks gone so is due about august. she isnt a diabetic, but i still feel very aprehensive due to my former bad lifestyle and the fact i never took care of myself for so many years and feel it may impact the baby (hasnt my son but the little madam was born with club foot which i blame my poor control for). so im excited but also fearful to. we havent told anyone yet (so your all the first folks ). right well i just wanted to know really any info on the fact that the otherhalf isnt diabetic but i am is it a lower risk of complications or not? thanks in advance folks


----------



## Steff (Dec 26, 2009)

aww congrats minster thats great news for you both, gosh you have had an unbelievable time with your dad and now this talk about 2 sides of a coin, I cant really give alot of adive on the matter but im sure someone will be along with words of wisdom just wanted to be the first to congratulate you


----------



## Minster (Dec 26, 2009)

thank you steff. it has been a bit of an unbelieveable christmas but one i will treasuer forever as it brought me and my dad closer again and blessed me with another child


----------



## rachelha (Jan 1, 2010)

Congratulations - that is great news.  I'm afraid I dont know the answers to your questions, have you tried talking this over with your DSN?


----------

